# iceshanty.com



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Anyone here having problems connecting to that site if you are a member or a guest? I was put on double secret probation for mentioning MS there last year (they REALLY don't like competition) and now I can't get on at all. Wondering if it was something I said......again.:lol: or if something else is going on with it. I like the site as there is a ton of usefull info in the various thread subjects.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

No problem here.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I wouldnt go to that site unless they paid me. Bunch of whiny ass people on there. All they want is waypoints to where your fishing if you put up a bay report. And god forbid you mentioned another forum...Had the same encounters with those pukes. Hell, you cant even sell anything in the classifieds there unless you join their little club. I asked if anyone had a junk model 30 jiffy around that theyd wanna sell for parts and my post got removed and a message from a mod....talk about lame....I wouldnt sweat over not getting in there!!!

EDIT, their sister sites are crappy as well.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I know a few of the guy's over there are on here as well, they're not all whiny pukes! :lol: :lol: :lol:

At least they dont have any political forums over there!  :gaga: :help:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Buddwiser said:


> Anyone here having problems connecting to that site if you are a member or a guest? I was put on double secret probation for mentioning MS there last year (they REALLY don't like competition) and now I can't get on at all. Wondering if it was something I said......again.:lol: or if something else is going on with it. I like the site as there is a ton of usefull info in the various thread subjects.


Come on dude, that wasn't the reason you got put on double secret probation but it was the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

adam bomb said:


> I wouldnt go to that site unless they paid me. Bunch of whiny ass people on there. All they want is waypoints to where your fishing if you put up a bay report. And god forbid you mentioned another forum...Had the same encounters with those pukes. Hell, you cant even sell anything in the classifieds there unless you join their little club. I asked if anyone had a junk model 30 jiffy around that theyd wanna sell for parts and my post got removed and a message from a mod....talk about lame....I wouldnt sweat over not getting in there!!!
> 
> EDIT, their sister sites are crappy as well.


Especially if you refill one pound propane tanks and tell other guys how to do it. A couple of them act like you're handling plutonium. 

For the most part guys on that site are OK but there does seem to be a lot more drama there compared to other sites.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> I wouldnt go to that site unless they paid me. Bunch of whiny ass people on there. All they want is waypoints to where your fishing if you put up a bay report. And god forbid you mentioned another forum...Had the same encounters with those pukes. Hell, you cant even sell anything in the classifieds there unless you join their little club. I asked if anyone had a junk model 30 jiffy around that theyd wanna sell for parts and my post got removed and a message from a mod....talk about lame....I wouldnt sweat over not getting in there!!!
> 
> EDIT, their sister sites are crappy as well.


That's why I like the site where Podunk, Walleyenut and Deepdiver hang out. You can tell them to go **** themselves and everyone just laughs.

Absolutley ZERO drama. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

You forgot crosscobra. :lol:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Podunk!!!??!!!:lol:

Adam.....most of those guys are scared stiff of the bay. I've met a few of them and they won't go out on it.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Buddwiser said:


> Podunk!!!??!!!:lol:
> 
> Adam.....most of those guys are scared stiff of the bay. I've met a few of them and they won't go out on it.


Poor little Monkey's. LMFAO AB I would be shootin them all kinds of made up numbers. Then when they go out and try them check in for a report. For Christ's sake you could have multiple scouts out all the time. Please ask them to keep an eye out for any Geese in the fields while they are headed to the launches. :lol::lol:


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

They seem like decent guys ,but most subscribe to this site.

http://www.sissykiss.com/forum/threads/11995-quot-Baby-Gaga-quot-Breast-Milk-Ice-Cream


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

We should have a tourney on the bay: Team M-S vs: Team Iceshanty.

They don't allow the guys from Iceshanty in at base camp do they? :lol:

Good grief, a couple of cool nights and we're already thinking about icefishing.......


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

MMMMmmmmmmmmmm...
ICE fEE$H!N' !!!!
Where there's no flea brained wake boats, s|-|!T$kis, azzwh!Pes that have NO CLUE how to navigate, no bone heads ripping thru the weeds at 60MPH....

What's the problem John???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Being one that often gets temporarily banned and regularly edited/deleted there, it was a decent site at one time. Seems the main MI Mods are from WI and they have zero sense of humor and are holier than thou types. Many of those that gave quality replies do PMs/Emails these days. Generic techniques are about all that'll be posted. Got tired of the whiny lurkers looking for info, hot specific spots/times, give none but get PO'd if you don't tell them everything that they want to know. Some of the PMs from the whiners are hysterical. Some good stuff in the species specific areas at times, MI stuff has become way too lame


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The main MI mod is from Houghton Lake.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ian, 
That sh00R is a nice perch in yer avitaRRR....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

ih772 said:


> The main MI mod is from Houghton Lake.


The main dictators aren't


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> Ian,
> That sh00R is a nice perch in yer avitaRRR....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I love those Lake Margrethe Drac-u-perch.....


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

LMAO....I got kicked to the curb over there also a time or two....Yep can't mention other sites.Some of those boners over there just relish in blabbing about a small 60-80 acre lake that gives up nice pannies and then wonder why they have double the fishermen on the lake two weeks later.It can be humorous at times though,like a guy will post a pic of a two man limit of gills and there will be 55 fish in the picture....LOL....the site does have some good usefull info on equipment and such...


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Most of those guys are from Minnesota where the state fish is cheddar cheese goldfish.

Bunch of Master Baiters .

http://www.zazzle.com/master_baiter_card-137545103404627360


----------

